# Volunteering



## NewWorldOrder (Nov 19, 2004)

So I'm volunteering at the local Boys and Girls Club (kind of a place for kids to go after school, has all kinds of homework and art programs and stuff). I get to help kids read, haha. I start in about an hour, and I'm not nervous at all. It's pretty much the same things as a job too, but instead of getting paid a salary I can earn a scholarship from doing it long enough.

This is also my first "triumph" thread I believe.

EDIT: Just found out it doesn't start till Thursday. Now I have a chance to get anxious about it till then, lol.


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

Sounds great, and I'm sure you'll enjoy it. :banana


----------



## Squizzy (Dec 21, 2004)

Ah, Volunteering -- good all around. Nice experince to help overcome SA, good giving back to your community, and looks superb on college and job applications.  Good luck with that.


----------



## theophania (Jun 14, 2005)

yay, volunteering! that is how i stepped into the world. and i was volunteering with kids, too. i work at a school that is affiliated with the boys and girls club. it's right next door, so they both work together and there are some classes in the club. it's pretty neat.

good luck, i'm sure it'll be a very rewarding experience.


----------



## NewWorldOrder (Nov 19, 2004)

So far it's pretty boring. I'm doing mostly computer stuff right now. It's nothing like what I expect a job to be, but some of you younger people that are worrying about getting jobs should probably consider volunteering for a while to get some practice.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

thats still so cool. i helped out at a Boys and Girls Club last summer....i was all around the whole facility, helping out....maybe you ask to switch positions if you don't like what you're doing....very cool...good job though.....i agree with squizzy....volunteering has helped me overcome my SA dramatically...


----------



## tryptich (Nov 11, 2004)

This thread made me happy. I hate nothing more than a defeatist attitude, and someone who overcomes social anxieties by volunteering clearly doesn't have that problem. Good work. I wish you the best.


----------

